# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Thanh Lý Hàng Đợt 2

## cncdinhcong

*Lần này là hàng Hàn bãi nhóe các Chế.....!!!*
*Liên hệ theo số: 0935555680 - Ms Trang.*

*Biến tần LS:
   Giá tính 800.000 đồng/KW... 
   Công suất bao nhiêu nhân ra từng ấy tiền.*


*PLC  --- Đời FX.*
* FX 64M (giá rổ em cập nhập sau nhớ)
   FX 80M ( dòng này dự kiến bán theo cái ợ)*


*Động cơ AC Servo của Samsung
   Loại 100W: 1.5tr (đủ động cơ và servo)
   Loại 200W: 1.8tr  (đủ động cơ)*



*Ray THK* 
*  Em bán theo Kg. 350k/kg 
 (ray trượt kèm thêm con trượt)*




*Rất mong được các bác ủng hộ.*

----------


## sieunhim

có con ls 2,2kw nào ko thớt

----------


## ngocanhld2802

DELTA, LG.... = hàng nhật bãi ? 
 Đúng là thông tin bừa bãi !

----------


## CKD

Bệnh vô trách nhiệm với phát ngôn và nhất là với mấy cụ chuyên bán hàng gần đây hơi bị nặng. Mua may bán đắt quá nên mấy cụ tự chi mình cái quyền thượng đế.. muốn chém sao thì chém, bất kể đúng sai. Bệnh giống mấy quan mình.

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## cncdinhcong

> có con ls 2,2kw nào ko thớt


Có chế ạ!!

----------


## cncdinhcong

> DELTA, LG.... = hàng nhật bãi ? 
>  Đúng là thông tin bừa bãi !


Em xin lỗi chế ạ....!!

----------


## cncdinhcong

> Bệnh vô trách nhiệm với phát ngôn và nhất là với mấy cụ chuyên bán hàng gần đây hơi bị nặng. Mua may bán đắt quá nên mấy cụ tự chi mình cái quyền thượng đế.. muốn chém sao thì chém, bất kể đúng sai. Bệnh giống mấy quan mình.


Em xin rút kinh nghiệm cho hànhvi của mình..lần sau em sẽ cẩn thận hơn!!

----------


## Tuancoi

Mình lấy 6 em như gọi điện nhé.

----------


## puskinu

Chủ thread cho hỏi "chế" nghĩa là gì thế, bạn có biết gọi như thế dành cho ai trong hoàn cảnh nào, ở độ tuổi nào ko?Diễn đàn có rất nhiều bác lớn tuổi đấy. Ko có một chút nào tôn trọng khách hàng...Cứ như đang đùa...

----------

cnclaivung, h-d, khangscc, ppgas

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chế là chị, ở Cà Mau hay Sóc Trăng, Bạc Liêu ... đó là gọi thân mật.( trước đây đi làm ở đây thấy họ gọi nhau như vậy.)
Còn thời nay mấy bạn tre trẻ gọi mấy chế tựa như là " mấy má ".

Thanks

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## cncdinhcong

> Chủ thread cho hỏi "chế" nghĩa là gì thế, bạn có biết gọi như thế dành cho ai trong hoàn cảnh nào, ở độ tuổi nào ko?Diễn đàn có rất nhiều bác lớn tuổi đấy. Ko có một chút nào tôn trọng khách hàng...Cứ như đang đùa...


Dạ thưa bác từ "chế " ở đây là từ chỉ nói về những người cao tuổi hơn mình, đó là từ thân thương gần gũi và đồng thời tỏ sự tôn trọng với những tiền bối đi trước mình.
Từ này được du nhập từ Thái Lan về Việt Nam nên cũng được dân tuổi tin Việt Nam sự dụng rộng dãi.
Em nghĩ đây là diễn đàn các anh em cùng nhau chia sẻ kinh nghiệm và những đồ dùng về ngành cnc nói riêng và tự động hóa điểu khiển nói chung, trong diễn đàn này những người tham gia có những độ tuổi khác nhau. Nhưng cùng 1 mục đích là xây dựng cho ngành cnc phát triển hơn trong đất nước Việt Nam. Em dùng từ này để mong các bác trên diễn đàn có thể trao đổi cũng như góp ý để bên em đưa những thông tin bán hàng chuẩn chỉnh hơn trên diễn đàn.
Rất chân thành cảm ơn!

----------


## cncdinhcong

> Chế là chị, ở Cà Mau hay Sóc Trăng, Bạc Liêu ... đó là gọi thân mật.( trước đây đi làm ở đây thấy họ gọi nhau như vậy.)
> Còn thời nay mấy bạn tre trẻ gọi mấy chế tựa như là " mấy má ".
> 
> Thanks


xin lỗi em không nói từ đó có hàm nghĩa như bác nói.

----------


## truongkiet

> Dạ thưa bác từ "chế " ở đây là từ chỉ nói về những người cao tuổi hơn mình, đó là từ thân thương gần gũi và đồng thời tỏ sự tôn trọng với những tiền bối đi trước mình.
> Từ này được du nhập từ Thái Lan về Việt Nam nên cũng được dân tuổi tin Việt Nam sự dụng rộng dãi.
> Em nghĩ đây là diễn đàn các anh em cùng nhau chia sẻ kinh nghiệm và những đồ dùng về ngành cnc nói riêng và tự động hóa điểu khiển nói chung, trong diễn đàn này những người tham gia có những độ tuổi khác nhau. Nhưng cùng 1 mục đích là xây dựng cho ngành cnc phát triển hơn trong đất nước Việt Nam. Em dùng từ này để mong các bác trên diễn đàn có thể trao đổi cũng như góp ý để bên em đưa những thông tin bán hàng chuẩn chỉnh hơn trên diễn đàn.
> Rất chân thành cảm ơn!


con lạy má chế là từ tiếng "tàu" của em ah,chế=chị

----------


## saudau

> con lạy má chế là từ tiếng "tàu" của em ah,chế=chị


Từ chế đúng là "CHỊ" như bác nói. Còn dùng lung tung thì đúng như bác thanhhai nói, là "MẤY MÁ". hix hix, việc dùng từ hiện nay đúng là khó hiểu quá Haizzzzzzzz......

----------


## CKD

Ngoài cái vụ chém hàng Nhật mà ra hàng đài loan. Ngoài ra là thái độ nghiêm túc và tôn trọng người khác. Trước khi nói về "chế" thì mình xin nói về cách mà bản thân mình dùng từ.
- Nói đúng thì nên dùng anh & chị cho người mà mình chưa biết là lớn hay nhỏ hơn mình. Quan hệ xã hội mọi người đều bình đẳng. Mình nghĩ gọi nhau anh/chị là tỏ thái độ tôn trọng nhưng không quá khách sáo.
- Gọi bạn là cách mà mình nghĩ là ý nghĩa ngang hàng nhất. Mọi người ngoài xã hội đều có thể là bạn và không ai lớn hơn ai. Nhưng cách dùng này thấy nhiều bạn không quen dùng.
- Gọi nhau là bác, cụ (có hơi hướng bắc xíu. Thím, pa) v.v.. là cách gọi thân mật khi mà mình biết rỏ chủ thể muốn nói đến. Mình cũng hay dùng cách này khi muốn đùa với vài anh em cụ thể (đã quen biết nhua từ trước).
- Chế.. thấy hay được dùng để chém gió trên mạng. Mang nặng tính bởn cợt (đùa giỡn) hơn là nói chuyện nghiêm túc. Theo ngu ý thì "chế" là nhại lại từ "ché" (có nguồn gốc tung của) và có ý gọi *chị*. Còn "chế" nào được du nhập từ thái lan thì mình bó tay.

Ở đây là bài bán hàng.. quan hệ giữa các thành viên là người bán và người mua. Không ai hơn ai, cũng chẵng ai vì ai. Nhưng thái độ nghiêm túc và tôn trọng lẫn nhau là thái độ nên có.

Xin lỗi Spam chút.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Truongkiet nghĩ rằng từ chế chỉ có tiếng hoa mới có thôi sao , đúng như chú cncdinhcong nói từ chế từ Thái Lan , còn từ chế của chú chính xác là ché của quảng đông , còn phổ thông thỉ âm hơi khác nhé .

----------


## truongkiet

> bác Truongkiet nghĩ rằng từ chế chỉ có tiếng hoa mới có thôi sao , đúng như chú cncdinhcong nói từ chế từ Thái Lan , còn từ chế của chú chính xác là ché của quảng đông , còn phổ thông thỉ âm hơi khác nhé .


tiếng của e phát âm chính xác là chế luôn chứ ko phải ché đâu,nhiều người Việt sống gần xóm người Hoa bắt chước từ "chế" nên giờ nó phổ biến,còn từ chế mà đem gọi anh trai nào đó là người ta quýnh cho phù mỏ nha

----------


## khangscc

Nhạy cảm quá @@ vấn đề chế với ché gì đó làm loãng luồng rồi.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

chế, với ché nghe không quen lắm. thôi thì cứ anh - chị - cô - dì -  chú - bác.. cho lành. không lẽ hàng tầu tràn lan vô đối, giờ đến cả tiếng mẹ đẻ cũng vô đối tràn lan nữa sao.
 Dù sao thì cũng được đính chính rồi. Nhật là Nhật, Hàn là Hàn, trung quốc là trung quốc. thế là vui rồi.

----------


## dungct

Từ "Chế" ở đây mà bác chủ dùng mang ý nghĩa là "Chị" đó. Chẳng hạn như Chị Ngọc Anh, Chị Nam và một số chị khác. Chắc phản ánh tình trạng, bây giờ nhiều anh "mặc váy" đứng máy và tham gia diển đàn đây mà.

----------


## cty686

Thiếu chị *dungct* nữa bác.

----------

